# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  A weird thing to say

## Biancca

OK. so Guy 1 saves Guy 2's life.  And Guy 2 says this:
"Merci, [b]c'

----------


## Uther Pendragon

Hey!! It has been a long time! 
So... 
C'

----------


## Biancca

Hey pendragon, I really do appreciate the time you take to help me with these things. 
Thanks so much. 
I guess I would translate beurk as blah

----------


## Uther Pendragon

No problem I'm here for that! I'm getting started with studying my exams and there is a lot of material in english so it's good for me to train my skills anyway! 
And thanks for the help! Now I know how to express reluctance   ::

----------


## frenchlondon2005

"C etait moins une" 
ou  "JE L AI ECHAPPE BELLE!" That was close! (to a disaster for instance)

----------


## Nathan

"Ick" or "yuck" would be other good english translations of "beurk"

----------

66666666666666666  铃声下载 铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载 彩信铃声下载 下载手机彩信 彩信下载 下载彩信 和弦铃声下载 免费铃声 特效铃声 下载手机彩信图片 下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画 免费彩信 下载彩信铃声 下载彩信铃声 下载手机彩信 下载铃声 下载特效铃声    下载铃声 下载铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声下载 下载铃声 免费下载铃声 手机下载铃声 手机铃声下载 免费铃声 铃声下载 铃声下载吧 手机彩信下载吧 手机铃声下载吧 彩信下载吧 免费下载铃声 手机彩信下载吧 手机待机彩图下载三星手机下载 三星彩信下载    铃声 铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载 彩信铃声下载 下载手机彩信 彩信下载 下载彩信 和弦铃声下载 免费铃声 特效铃声 下载手机彩信图片 下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画 免费彩信下载彩信铃声 下载彩信铃声 下载手机彩信 下载铃声 下载特效铃声

----------

